# Share your humorous aquarium sights



## ObiQuiet

I thought it might be fun to have a thread of funny things we've seen in our tanks. 

I'll start, and see if anyone joins in....

1. Surfin' Snail. Ramshorns often float around the tank. This one was hanging 10 (1?) in the middle of an inch long, bright green val leaf, swooping around in the current like a pro surfer.

2. Red Cherry Surrender. Looking into the tank one day, something caught my eye. It was a red cherry shrimp with a bit of white debris stuck to a foreleg. He was standing on a wooden twig, shaking his leg up and down -- looking for all the world like a soldier waving a white flag. I laughed out loud, then cried -- the pathos got to me. Do you think he was really giving up?

3. The Dodge. Once at feeding time, I saw a tetra floating peacefully with a flake in its mouth. Zooming in for the attack from below were not one, but TWO fast danios. One from the lower left and one from the lower right -- oblivious to each other. At the _very_ last moment the tetra twitched out of the way and the danios smacked into each other at full speed. Kung-Tetra-Fu.


----------



## NeonFlux

I once saw my one of my Cardinal tetras eat my Roseline shark's fecal matters by accident... D:


----------



## ukamikazu

Definitely the surfing snails and the upside down snails! That would be the ones that actually cruise the surface tension from the south side looking for tidbits.

Not so much funny as heart warming are pygmy cories when they are "swinging through the trees" like little monkeys.


----------



## Error

Horny fish trying to spawn with absolutely unrelated other fish is pretty funny. Rainbowfish with Kribs for example. Hilarious.

Fish jealousy over food, too. Someone has something in their mouth...it MUST be food. Wait...there was a reason he spit it out, eh?


----------



## christian_cowgirlGSR

I recently got several danios (2 long-finned leopard danios and one zebra danio). I put them in with my dalmation molly and got a good laugh at the first feeding. The molly, being the largest fish in the tank, was used to being the boss. The molly went to get a bite of flake food floating on the top, and one of the danios zoomed in and grabbed the food and was gone before the molly could react. Her reaction was one of complete confusion! You could just see her looking around wondering where her piece of food went! She did this many times before she got used to the danios being in the tank! It was quite entertaining!


----------



## emersed

Shrimp fighting over an algae wafer...and an oto comes by and eats it like a boss.


----------



## ObiQuiet

Yeah! A lot of fun stuff happens at feeding time. 

If I cut off part of a frozen green pea and roll it into a ball, I can get a pretty good soccer/rugby game going!


----------



## freshyleif

I have 1 sailfin rainbow who is always throwing up his fins at my glowlight danio's. It is pretty funny to watch.


----------



## Kevin Jones

I was feeding few prepared foods to one of my aquariums which had some smaller rainbows a few shrimps and some corydoras amphibelus in it.

the cories were kind of hungry i guess one of them completely breached flew through the air and landed in the container of sinking wafers (glad ware to keep my cats from getting into them) . this was shocking as these guys are very mellow feeders.


----------



## Se7eN

Saw a Crystal red and a crystal black attack a group of about 10 fire red shrimp over a shrimp pellet. The crystals won...


----------



## niko

This happened outside of the tank. In front of it.

Me: _Man, do you know that that's about the worst algae you can ever get?_
Guy: _Well, but it looks so good in your tank._
Me: _Yes it does. I've left it take over and I got to admit it looks like everyting is covered with gray velvet._
Guy: _Let me try it._
Me: _How can I explaind that to you... You are asking me to do something that is completely against my nature. Spread algae around._
Guy: _Just a little piece. Just to try..._

I see my hands picking up a plastic bag, ripping off some globs of BBA, placing in the bag, wrapping a rubber band.

Don't remember the rest. It was a blur. I think that is how people feel commiting a murder or something.

Guy never called me back. My hopes are that the BBA died. As you know it's funky creature - takes over your tank but dies in someone else's in 2 days.

--Nikolay


----------



## Se7eN

Lol, let me know when he comes back, I got a 10 gal full I'll give him.


----------



## ddavila06

let the picture speak by itself! i loved my weather loaches and those rubberbands were originally what i used to tie a little bunch of stem plants long ago!.
another really funny thing they did was swimm around, stop, fart, keep on swimming! i swear! i could never record them, the act was just too quick for me to react


----------



## niko

These last pictures reminded me of a fancy expensive Leopard Frog Pleco I had - it had wedged itself in a 1/2" white plastic PVC coupling. I thought that it just likes to hide in it, head first. But after a week of that "hiding" I noticed that the fish actually swims around with the white PVC.

Need these:



























If you have these 2 in one tank:


















Hacksaw didn't work, pliers to deform the coupling so the fish can get out did not work... Finally a Dremel tool with a cutting wheel at low speed freed the idiot fish. I don't think it noticed anything. It swam leisurely away as if saying "thanks for nothing, dude..."

--Nikoaly


----------



## ObiQuiet

duplicate post removed


----------



## ObiQuiet

Thanks for adding to the thread everyone!

Tonight, I saw a variation on the Surfing Snail -- which I'll have to call "Snail Poppins":

Another ramshorn floating around the tank current, this time holding onto a single stem of duckweed, like a parasol...


----------



## ObiQuiet

The Ninja Leap -- Today, one of the assasin snails climbed to the tip of leaf, twisted itself around and dropped to the substrate, in a classic ninja-somersault-from-the-roof-to-the-street-below move. Fast and smooth.


----------



## Aquaticz

LOL .....
I had a clown loach propel itself out of a 75 gal & jumped into the 40 breeder next to it!


----------



## ObiQuiet

Tug-of-War: Two shrimp fighting over a dead Cardinal Tetra. One at each end, with the carcass going back-and-forth...

They were Ghost Shrimp, so I guess that's fitting.


----------



## orbitup

I used to have a shelly tank and one of the females was really mean when she had fry. When doing tank maintenance she would try to rip my fingers off. It's pretty funny when a 1 1/2" fish is so tough.


----------



## ObiQuiet

Another: A betta flaring at a nerite snail on the glass.... Dude, he _can't see_ you...

I guess I'm impressed the fish is smart enough to know the snail isn't a rock...


----------



## ajieajie02

I was feeding my betta when he jumped up to grab the pellet from my fingers before I could even drop it in the tank, jumps out through the feeding hole, and landed on my desk. I quickly/gently scooped him up and put him back in the tank. Now you would think he would be a little bit shocked or stunned, but no. The little turd turns around and swims right back up to the feeding hole to wait for another pellet. I had a heart attack, but apparently he didn't care that he would have died had I not have been there and all he wanted was his food.

__________________
Lazada, Zalora, iPrice - Online Shopping Addict.


----------



## hoppycalif

ajieajie02 said:


> I was feeding my betta when he jumped up to grab the pellet from my fingers before I could even drop it in the tank, jumps out through the feeding hole, and landed on my desk. I quickly/gently scooped him up and put him back in the tank. Now you would think he would be a little bit shocked or stunned, but no. The little turd turns around and swims right back up to the feeding hole to wait for another pellet. I had a heart attack, but apparently he didn't care that he would have died had I not have been there and all he wanted was his food.


You should offer that story to the company making that food! It should be worth a lifetime supply of it. And, welcome to APC!


----------



## ajieajie02

hoppycalif said:


> You should offer that story to the company making that food! It should be worth a lifetime supply of it. And, welcome to APC!


Should I? Haha.
Thanks for the welcome! Glad to be a part of this one


----------



## bronxgg

These are all variants of goldfish -- the bubble eye, the ranchu, and the telescope -- and they're the end results of Man playing God without an instruction manual, missing like half of the pieces, and with the wrong game board. None would last five minutes in the wild. In the case of the bubble fish, those sacs are easily quadruple the size of its head and make it very difficult to swim. And their eyes pop when they rub against something sharp. Pop like a balloon. Naturally, this leaves the fish blind in that eye, with a gaping hole on the side of its head.


----------

